# Does the "Buck Bomb" or other scent lures really work?



## new bow-hunter (Dec 6, 2005)

Was bored when in "the library" and went over the latest archery edition from Cabelas. I started reading about the "Buck Bomb" and other scent lures and drips. I started to wonder if these really worked. Obviously scent control and other controlables are important, but exclusively, do these things help? Has anyone used them before? I spot and stalk Muleys in CO.


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

I've had some bucks run in and some bucks run away with the stuff. I think scents can sometimes make a hunt and sometimes ruin them......50-50 shot....just my experience....


----------



## austin-josey (Aug 12, 2008)

*Scents*



Mil6161 said:


> I've had some bucks run in and some bucks run away with the stuff. I think scents can sometimes make a hunt and sometimes ruin them......50-50 shot....just my experience....


Scents have to be used at the right time or they tend to alarm deer. I have had a number of does react negatively to Tinks 69...but at the right time, the bucks come in.

I have an Elk Bomb that my kids bought me. I'm going to give it a try in September.

Just make sure you are using doe in heat type scents when does are coming into heat.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*"some" times*

I find that scents work a very small % of the time.

Not sure I'll buy any this year. It's like dumping gas on the ground. ($)


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

I really like James Valley scents....Check them out; very good quality.


----------



## bigoleboy (Apr 19, 2009)

*Bombs*

I have used them but not any success. Better off to just hunt the hot does and scrapes maybe some tinks or something that lasts. Just my two cents worth


----------



## bocefus78 (Jul 25, 2006)

They work---if by work you mean run everyone out of the wal mart if you set one off---And no I didn't do this.....someones little rugrat did it while I was in there.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

I never rely on scent, BUT, I dripped some Tinks 69 on my way to stand and around stand once and holycow, I honestly had deer all over...It may of been a fluke, but never know...

That's the night I tagged out on a nice 12' tree, dang thing where did it come from! lol


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

I truly believe in Deer Dander but dont go buying any, its already hard enough to get.


----------



## Slyfox33 (May 3, 2009)

I don't feel good about dissing "The Buck Bomb" having met the owner of the product, and being in the guy's house. With that said, having tried it I think it may actually repel deer in the area you are hunting. The few times I have used it over the past two seasons my buddy and I did not see a single deer, compared to usually seeing multiple deer. Perhaps it was just the law of averages and coincidence. You should know that if there is any breeze at all it takes the sprayed scent and sends it rapidly away from where you deploy. Best of luck if you do decide to go use this one. IMHO.
:embara:


----------



## new bow-hunter (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the info....would be interesting to have already filled your tag with a monster and then set one off once you have spotted another to test.......


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

I love to use wildlife research trails end #307 all season long works good for doe or bucks shot lots of deer uesing this stuff and when the rut is really kicking i like to use roger raglin manic #150 i had great luck with both of these


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

man i love these threads 
and no scents dont work and dont even waste your time with scent bombs


----------



## Havoc-Tec (Dec 20, 2006)

I have used alot of doe in heat scents and have shot alot of bucks over them. I use a drag rag, one of the things that I have found though is you have to use it sparingly. A doe dosent spray all over every tree, and log, and branch, they pee here and there, drip here alittle, have some on their hooves, but if you contaminate an area, any deer that has been around a while will be on edge or avoid the situation in my opinion. Buck bombs seem like they would be a bit much, but again I haven't used them.


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Hit or miss when I used them the past few years. Had some deer pay no attention to them at the middle of November. I did have a doe actually sniff the canister (doe in rut scent) an hour after it went off and continued on its way after sniffing it w/o any alarm towards it. At $10 a canister, don't have too many to keep on hand unlike the bottled urines.


----------



## goodnottygy (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't use any scents. I had one bad experience and that was enough for me. No scent at all, human or otherwise is the best in my opinion.


----------



## kitchbow (Dec 7, 2006)

*james valley*

james valley --- wallhanger in oct ----- full rut in nov --- if I find a really good scrape in nov i'll put some wallhanger right on the licking branch,i've had bucks shred the branch totally after i've done this and it keeps them in the area because they think another buck is around,last year I killed a nice 8pt after dragging full rut in a 30 yeard circle around my blind, took about 15 min after I did the drag and shot the buck at 10 yards


----------



## ArcheryBowx (Mar 2, 2003)

tried the buck bomb, didnt work for me........might of been bad timing , will try again


----------



## NVR4GT3 (Feb 19, 2007)

I've never used "Buck Bomb", but I have killed, and watched others kill, too many bucks over doe-in-heat scent from various companies to believe they don't work. And I'm talking about situations where the buck was obviously coming into the scent, whether it be from a scent drag, scrape dripper, etc... As others have mentioned, you have to use them at the right time and in the right way.


----------



## Brother Fuqua (Aug 13, 2008)

I walked through an overgrown field to a stand one time using a double scent drag with doe in heat lure and buck lure and about an hour later had a huge 6 pointer(the biggest one I have ever seen,bigger than most 10 pointers) come through with nose to the ground following exactly where I had came in but something spooked it before it got in to shooting lane.Made me a believer though


----------

